# Card modeling



## cougar32d (Oct 23, 2009)

Have we started a card modeling thread? If not , is anyone interested?


----------



## jamierd (Oct 23, 2009)

have seen a few card models on the forun they look real good might give it a try 1 day a thread would be nice to see


----------



## cougar32d (Oct 23, 2009)

I've got hundreds of them saved to my computer.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm pretty interested in them as well, though never have tried to build one.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 23, 2009)

I scratch built a Panzer III out of card when I was a kid. I'll see if I can dig it up and post some pics.


----------

